# Does my Klein NCVT-2 Speak in Codes?



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Not to tempt the discussion gods on whether or not NCVT's are useful, dangerous, or whatever. Mine seems to work as expected, except sometimes it seems to speak in codes. When held near a neutral on an energized circuit, for instance, it will sometimes blink in a way that makes me think it's trying to tell me something. long-long-short-long-long-short ... or whatever. I've looked around for literature that might explain, but find nothing. Am I hallucinating, or is there a secret decoder ring?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a piece of junk. Buy the Fluke variety instead.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

With all due respect, that wasn't my question.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

mikewillnot said:


> Am I hallucinating, or is there a secret decoder ring?


Yes those Kleins require a secret decoder ring, send in 10 proofs of purchase of Sugar Snacks cereal and they'll send it to you.

You really should stop using kids toys at work, though.. I know, I know, that wasn't your question!:laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I had the Klein for awhile, now that I'm using the fluke one there is no way I would use the Klein one again. It's unreliable and lights up on anything resembling a wire.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Also just as a quick dumb comment, to make sure my tictac is on I scratch my head with it.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

I have that same unit.

The NCVT-2 is a "dual range". When it is flashing, it is indicating a voltage between 12V and 48V. When it is on solid, it is indicating a voltage above 48V. Since it detects all the way down to 12V, it is really sensitive, and can sometimes pick up voltage from another wire. This might be what you are seeing. You can take it out of this sensitive mode, and make it only work from 50V up. When the Blue light is on, it is in the sensitive mode. When the Green light is on, it works like a standard tick tracer.

It you don't do low voltage stuff, just keep it in Green mode all the time.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

mikewillnot said:


> With all due respect, that wasn't my question.


Absolutely it was. You want to know why it speaks in codes, well it speaks in codes because it's a piece of ****.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Voltagehazard is correct
And no need to insult the tool just because you don't understand it.

But I agree the fluke one works well and that's the one I use daily.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Had anyone seen or own the Flir VP50? Looks like a nice little tool.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Had anyone seen or own the Flir VP50? Looks like a nice little tool.


I've used their Extech branded equivalent and that was enough to make me swear off Flir for anything other than infrared equipment...


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

jza said:


> I've used their Extech branded equivalent and that was enough to make me swear off Flir for anything other than infrared equipment...


Yeah, my fluke has been nothing but awesome, just thought it looked rugged and really digging that light.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

oK, FINE. I was looking at the fluke -- online, anyway. How come one model is dual range, and the other has the light? why can't they make one that's BOTH?


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

mikewillnot said:


> oK, FINE. I was looking at the fluke -- online, anyway. How come one model is dual range, and the other has the light? why can't they make one that's BOTH?


Fluke has a dual range model? What is it?


----------

